# Leg band identification? Help!



## kjdenson (Mar 17, 2015)

I decided to inspect the leg band my Tiki had tonight and wrote down the following - NCS-49P-10-108 (NCS and 10 are written sideways).

From what I found, NCS stands for "National Cockatiel Society," 49P is the breeders number, 10 is the year hatched and 108 is the birds ID. Is this correct?

They claimed Tiki was a year old, so if this is correct that means she is really 5 yrs old? I'm just so confused. 

Thanks for any clarification! <3


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

yes the sideways 10 means she hatched in 2010 so she is 5 years old. I just found out Carolina is 17 years old


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Or the breeder could have ordered a ton of bands in 2010 and still be using them.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Only one way to be sure find the birds birth parents and ask mother cockatiel when she laid her first clutch lol.just joking


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> Or the breeder could have ordered a ton of bands in 2010 and still be using them.


It's possible but doubtful has been trying to make sure all tiels are traceable through the band

Since you have all the information on the band email [email protected] and they will be able to tell you more and be able to track down more information on the tiel.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep. ACS lists 49P as Pam Plummer. http://www.acstiels.com/#!advanced-band-codes/c1vye Maybe that will help?


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Since she already knows it's from the national cockatiel society they have a person/group of people specifically in charge of bands and looking up information so she could email their membership/band section at the email address I posted earlier and find out all the information they have on it. It could also take a few weeks for them to look up specifics on a certain bird.


----------



## kjdenson (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks SO much for the info guys! I have emailed the National Cockatiel Society for clarification and am just waiting to hear back. Her age is no big deal at all, but I think it's helpful to have a general idea.

LOL Ask the Cockatiel mother - I wish it were that easy


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> Since she already knows it's from the national cockatiel society they have a person/group of people specifically in charge of bands and looking up information so she could email their membership/band section at the email address I posted earlier and find out all the information they have on it. It could also take a few weeks for them to look up specifics on a certain bird.


I only mentioned the name of the breeder in case it pulled up something like an aviary website or some kind of direct contact info... but I couldn't find anything in the few minutes I spent looking.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

The only problem with looking up breeders registered with the ACS is they may have the same number as a different breeder registered with the NCS


----------



## kjdenson (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks again guys! I tracked down the owner and they confirmed that Tiki was one of their babies. I received the following email:

Kimberly,
Yes that is one of our babies
Based on the information you gave her hatch date was 9/24/2010. Could you let us know where you bought her from and send us a picture of her. Her father was a White Face male and Mom was a Lutino hen. 
Thank you,
Tony

I have sent a few emails back and forth and they seem like really sweet people - So happy to have an exact hatch date! Now we can celebrate birthdays properly


----------

